# Inch pitch freewheel?



## 64 Pete (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone has done this.
Either an inch pitch coaster brake cog that happens to fit some brand of freewheel.
or
By cutting every other tooth off a 1/2" pitch freewheel cog.
Looks like I'd need an older cog with a taller profile.
Possibly two 3/32" cogs sandwiched together so the inch pitch chain meshes better.

I'm trying to keep the inch pitch chainring and chain on an early JC Higgins MTB replica.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 5, 2011)

Some of the chicago built Schwinn 10 speeds had 1" pitch cogs on their 5 cog freewheels.


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 5, 2011)

There is a big difference between inch pitch and 1/2 inch with every other tooth removed, this is not the same thing. Inch pitch is not even a real inch pitch.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone was selling inch pitch cogs to fit a Shimano coaster on eBay, and the ad mentioned that they were also available from Memory Lane.


----------



## chris crew (Jun 13, 2011)

I cut half of the teeth off of a modern freewheel and run a skiptooth chain on it. Seems to work ok.  The modern cog is only about 60% as the old stuff, though.


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 13, 2011)

Sure, the roller centers are still an inch apart, it is functioning, guess it depends on ones interpretation of "OK" 

If this is as much show as go, good on you!


----------



## 64 Pete (Jun 18, 2011)

chris crew said:


> I cut half of the teeth off of a modern freewheel and run a skiptooth chain on it. Seems to work ok.  The modern cog is only about 60% as the old stuff, though.




Chris,
         I sandwiched two 24 tooth Suntour cogs together and then ground off every other cog and it fits pretty good.
The old inch pitch chain has a bit of stretch, but still, with 240 pounds of me standing to pedal on a 24/12 geartrain and no problems I'm happy.

Pete


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 20, 2011)

In 2001 I built my 30"s Shelby Custom with a Shimano Nexus
7spd using a 1" pitch chain. 
I had the stock Nexus sprocket professionally
machined to accept the chain. Sure the 
sprocket is thin but works just fine. 
The front sprocket is a Columbia Coffin
sprocket. 
Will post pics later!

theSaint


----------

